# Fazla mı yoksa daha mı



## Ramisadeh

Merhab arkadaşlar, bir şeyden başka tane istediğimi birisine bildirmek istiyorsam, 
"Bir tane daha" diye mi yoksa "bir tane fazla" diye mi söyleyeyim?

Not: yazdığımı kontrol edip düzeltseydiniz memnun olurum.


----------



## Honour

"Bir tane daha"demek uygundur. Bir tane fazla derseniz sizin istediğinizden bir adet fazla olmuş anlamına gelir.


----------



## shafaq

Ramisadeh said:


> Merhaba arkadaşlar, bir şeyden fazladan/ilave olarak başka tane daha istediğimi birisine bildirmek istiyorsam,
> "Bir tane daha" diye mi yoksa "bir tane fazla" diye mi söylemeliyim?
> 
> Not: yazdığımı kontrol edip düzeltirseniz memnun olurum.


*Tane ile satılan veya kullanılan* birşeyden tek 1 tane daha istiyorsanız şöyle bir senaryo yazalım:

a- Fırına gittiniz ve fırıncıdan dört adet ekmek istediniz; fakat fırıncı sizi yanlış anladı ve üç tane verdi:
-Bir tane daha ver!  ( هات وحدة أو حبة (ثانية) كمان!  )

b-Fırına gittiniz ve fırıncıdan dört adet ekmek istediniz; fırıncı size "dört ekmek mi?" diye sordu; siz de fikrinizi değiştirerek  fazladan bir tane daha almak istediniz:
2-"Bir tane fazla ver!" (هات وحدة أو حبة زيادة !)" veya "fazladan bir tane (daha) ver!(هات وحدة أو حبة كزيادة!))"


----------



## The Lord of Gluttony

Tabii ki shafaq'ın yazdığı gibi ünlemli (genellikle bağırma anlamına gelir) şekilde söylemiyoruz kibarca söylemek varken. Yoksa ayıp olur


----------



## memorable

Ramisadeh said:


> Merhab arkadaşlar, bir şeyden başka tane istediğimi birisine bildirmek istiyorsam,
> 
> "Tane" kelimesini genellikle başında "bir" varken kullanırız. Örn: Merhaba arkadaşlar, bir şeyden başka bir tane istediğimi....


----------



## Ramisadeh

shafaq said:


> *Tane ile satılan veya kullanılan* birşeyden tek 1 tane daha istiyorsanız şöyle bir senaryo yazalım:
> 
> a- Fırına gittiniz ve fırıncıdan dört adet ekmek istediniz; fakat fırıncı sizi yanlış anladı ve üç tane verdi:
> -Bir tane daha ver!  ( هات وحدة أو حبة (ثانية) كمان!  )
> 
> b-Fırına gittiniz ve fırıncıdan dört adet ekmek istediniz; fırıncı size "dört ekmek mi?" diye sordu; siz de fikrinizi değiştirerek  fazladan bir tane daha almak istediniz:
> 2-"Bir tane fazla ver!" (هات وحدة أو حبة زيادة !)" veya "fazladan bir tane (daha) ver!(هات وحدة أو حبة كزيادة!))"


Çok çok teşekkür ederim, ellerinize sağlık


----------



## Ramisadeh

Çok teşekkür ederim


----------

